# SP 2022 holster



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey Sig fans,
If you are looking for any holster for your SP 2022, I guess any holster that will fit a Springfield XD will fit great! I do know the XD holster I bought for mine is a perfect fit! Just food for thought.......


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Since the topic is on the table it's probably worth mentioning the sp2340 is the "older" model of the sp2022. By all accounts i have seen, a sp2022 handgun should work with a sp2340 holster. Food for thought.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

rfair said:


> Hey Sig fans,
> If you are looking for any holster for your SP 2022, I guess any holster that will fit a Springfield XD will fit great! I do know the XD holster I bought for mine is a perfect fit! Just food for thought.......


Would be more useful information if you mentioned which holster you HAVE for your XD. I'm just sayin'.


----------



## rfair (Feb 9, 2009)

I have a Serpa II for an XD which fits perfect on my SP 2022! I just assumed that they should pretty much be a crossover if a hard composite one fits so well.


----------



## Growler67 (Sep 8, 2008)

Okay. I tried my SP in my SERPA but it wouldn't fit. My SERPA is for a P228, though my P220 and P226 also fit just fine.


----------

